# P226 mk25



## DougieFresh (Jan 11, 2013)

I recently purchased a P226 MK25 and a SureFire X300 WeaponLight to go along with it. I went to install the X300 on the MK25's 1913 Picatinny Rail and found a problem. There is a small lip on the forefront of the trigger guard that does not allow the X300 to seat back the entire way, in turn not allowing the Picatinny Rail attachment accessory to engage into it's designated area within the first cut-out within the 1913 Rail. Has any one else encountered this problem? I am kind of a stickler for quality and would rather go light-less than install an inferior product. I wish I had taken pictures, but I have already sent the light back to SureFire and received a refund. If anyone else has this set-up and has pictures to prove it I would gladly, immediately re-order this light. The only solution I could think of was to file down the lip on the trigger guard, but taking a file to my brand new $1000 pistol seems next to madness.

Thank you for your help.

-Douglas


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

A pic would help, but call Sig customer service and let them know whats going on, they will make it right.


----------

